# Corduroy road construction



## Yooperforeman (Jul 28, 2014)

Planning on building a corduroy road about 200 FT. long,the only nearby trees are Balsam,spruce and poplar.Has anyone have experience with using balsam?
Is it better to use stringers under the perpindicular logs or just put the logs on top of the ground?
I plan on using gravel on the top.


----------



## 1270d (Jul 28, 2014)

Permanent road? What kind of traffic, what ground conditions?


----------



## Yooperforeman (Jul 28, 2014)

I'd like it to be permanent,but for now it's what I can afford.The ground is wet in the spring and fall,standing water usually 2-3" deep.
The only traffic will be pickup trucks and occasionally a farmall tractor and trailer with firewood.


----------



## Jim Timber (Jul 28, 2014)

http://www.na.fs.fed.us/spfo/pubs/n_resource/wetlands/wetlands11_access systems.htm

This should point you in the right direction.


----------



## M.R. (Jul 28, 2014)

Yooperforeman said:


> I'd like it to be permanent,but for now it's what I can afford.The ground is wet in the spring and fall,standing water usually 2-3" deep.
> The only traffic will be pickup trucks and occasionally a farmall tractor and trailer with firewood.



Something I wouldn't rule out on this little
Project is putting down fabric where your
Going to top dress it with gravel.
A quick goggle search for
'Road Building Fabric' might,
just might be a cost effective
answer here.


----------



## slowp (Jul 28, 2014)

What is the purpose of the road?

Are you 100% sure there is no other location for it? I'd also check into the rules for entering wetlands. That's not a popular answer, but you can get into big trouble in some states for building roads in wetlands (swampy areas). They are also known as riparian areas.


----------



## Yooperforeman (Jul 28, 2014)

slowp said:


> What is the purpose of the road?
> 
> Are you 100% sure there is no other location for it? I'd also check into the rules for entering wetlands. That's not a popular answer, but you can get into big trouble in some states for building roads in wetlands (swampy areas). They are also known as riparian areas.


 

The purpose is to access the higher ground area on the property,It's the shortest route available and enters from a County Road.Then there's a
grassy field area that wouldn't require any fill material for a road.I think it's my least expensive option.


----------



## 1270d (Jul 28, 2014)

are you in red clay ground on the west end?


----------



## palogger (Jul 28, 2014)

I agree with Slowp, check into local regulations and laws first. Might be the least expensive as far as work goes but in the long run could cost much more in fines and pulling everything back out


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 28, 2014)

Yep check yer regs, sometimes it makes more sense to go around rather then over or through.

Otherwise I don't know squat about balsam fir, but if you bury the logs and then cover them completely with dirt, and do as much as you can to keep air out, it will at least slow the rotting down some. In the end all your doing is making a series of snow shoes for the road to sit on, strength isn't really a matter as much as rot resistance. 

But seriously check your local regs on this... here the fines are brutal, and it will limit how you get to use your land for 7 years or so. (As in no building, no logging, no clearing, no grading, no digging, and you get to pay higher taxes)


----------



## Yooperforeman (Jul 29, 2014)

1270d said:


> are you in red clay ground on the west end?


 
Nope,it's low ground hardwoods that was logged off about 25 years ago,lots of balsam,ash,and poplar regrowth.The ground is
soft dark soil


----------



## nk14zp (Jul 29, 2014)

Balsam will work but it's brittle.


----------



## 1270d (Jul 29, 2014)

Balsam rots fast though and your road might get junky quick. Look into the geo textile stuff. If you factor in the amount of time and labor involved in laying balsam out in a corduroy, the fabric might be feasible.


----------

